# Looking for a CHROME spyder flame seat with twist grip 3spd



## torskdoc (Jul 23, 2015)

Bought one in April 66 in NLon Ct.  Stolen in 1968 in "beautiful Hawaii" a day after i had replaced tubes, tires, brakes, and tore it down to bare frame, cleaned and relubed everything. Bastard thief cut the lock off the chain and left the lock, took the chain too.   

Prefer to get one with both fenders, but lack of a front one not a deal breaker.  Neither is Top bar stick shifter.  But the seat MUST be rip or tear free.  

Might take me some time to get $$ together (disability pension), but I'll get it together.  

Here's a pic of the bike I'm looking for.  


  This one has the T-Shifter.  I prefer the Twist grip.  


Thanks for looking

Larry


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been looking for a 5 speed bike with the shifter on the top tube like this is orange and black for several years.


----------



## torskdoc (Jan 14, 2017)

Still looking.  Again Twist grip is preferred but top bar shifter is not a deal-breaker.  The seat must be rip free,and can be a repop.  Dry rot on the tires is not a problem.  The detail paint can be worn.  I'm not expecting a mint "shelf queen" but a good condition used, rust free bike is a plus.  

Thanks 

Larry


----------

